# The application failed to initialize properly.



## trojanssuck (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sigh*, I love this section but hate to be back.

A few days ago AVG was picking up some recurring spyware and trojans, so I let it do a full system scan then reboot. The viruses it was picking up are gone, however there is still some sort of malware problem. On almost anything I open, a dialog box with the title "Rundll.exe" pops up and displays the message "The application failed to initialize properly." then some error code (0xc0000005)? Several programs stop responding for a while, and svchost.exe is using alot of memory and CPU. I see a few weird things in my HJT log and I'm hoping someone could help me out 

Ah, and if it's any help, I remember the name "Huer" popping up on the scanner.
And, It seems that when I open IE, I get viruses located in my temporary internet folder 

Here is the log:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:33:21 AM, on 8/2/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: {fbaac576-6209-b929-1194-d2769746e156} - {651e6479-672d-4911-929b-9026675caabf} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ebyyrx.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {955023F7-5426-4F96-8B16-3BDE61A4050a} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bivsbeud.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {DCA0A215-AE1F-481C-8718-D9FB8F39C2EB} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXRjigG.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMb361fe29] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\eyyaebyv.dll",s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [b052cdb5] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmjtrjte.dll",b
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2iexp.dll
O9 - Extra button: PalTalk - {4EAFEF58-EEFA-4116-983D-03B49BCBFFFE} - C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\Paltalk.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1187500317302
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1191371847984
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{87ED7EE8-5043-4496-A3B1-C11CFB7C7295}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.2
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll ebyyrx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkkHXPFY - jkkHXPFY.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ares Chatroom server (AresChatServer) - Ares Development Group - C:\Program Files\Ares\chatServer.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\profsywuypr.html
O24 - Desktop Component 2: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Derek\Desktop\edgeradio.htm
O24 - Desktop Component 3: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Derek\Desktop\edgeradionew.htm

--
End of file - 4570 bytes


----------



## trojanssuck (Oct 1, 2005)

I am going to bump this now as it has been 2 full days.

And as an update, my scanner is now picking up Vundo?
I don't know why all of this is happening, I've only come to this site since then


----------



## trojanssuck (Oct 1, 2005)

Okay It's time for another bump. I have a few updates.
"The application failed to initialize properly" messages are gone, now I have messages about "missing files", and sometimes my browser will not load web pages correctly.
New HJT log (incase something changed)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgrsx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: {fbaac576-6209-b929-1194-d2769746e156} - {651e6479-672d-4911-929b-9026675caabf} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ebyyrx.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {955023F7-5426-4F96-8B16-3BDE61A4050a} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bivsbeud.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {DCA0A215-AE1F-481C-8718-D9FB8F39C2EB} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\byXRjigG.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG8_TRAY] C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BMb361fe29] Rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\eyyaebyv.dll",s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [b052cdb5] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\wmjtrjte.dll",b
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\jusched.exe"
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: PalTalk - {4EAFEF58-EEFA-4116-983D-03B49BCBFFFE} - C:\Program Files\Paltalk Messenger\Paltalk.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/win...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1187500317302
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1191371847984
O16 - DPF: {FD0B6769-6490-4A91-AA0A-B5AE0DC75AC9} (Performance Viewer Activex Control) - https://secure.logmein.com/activex/ractrl.cab?lmi=100
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{87ED7EE8-5043-4496-A3B1-C11CFB7C7295}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.2
O18 - Protocol: linkscanner - {F274614C-63F8-47D5-A4D1-FBDDE494F8D1} - C:\Program Files\AVG\AVG8\avgpp.dll
O20 - AppInit_DLLs: avgrsstx.dll ebyyrx.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: jkkHXPFY - jkkHXPFY.dll (file missing)
O23 - Service: Ares Chatroom server (AresChatServer) - Ares Development Group - C:\Program Files\Ares\chatServer.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 E-mail Scanner (avg8emc) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG8 WatchDog (avg8wd) - AVG Technologies CZ, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\AVG\AVG8\avgwdsvc.exe
O24 - Desktop Component 0: (no name) - C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\profsywuypr.html
O24 - Desktop Component 2: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Derek\Desktop\edgeradio.htm
O24 - Desktop Component 3: (no name) - C:\Documents and Settings\Derek\Desktop\edgeradionew.htm


----------

